# PGR on shrubs?



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Does anyone use PGR on their shrubs? I have 5 shrubs out front that grow like crazy - I was wondering if others have used PGS on theirs and have seen success?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have always wanted to try this. I love mowing, but I hate trimming shrubs.

I think @Ecks from Tex is the local expert on this subject. See his post here.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> I have always wanted to try this. I love mowing, but I hate trimming shrubs.
> 
> I think @Ecks from Tex is the local expert on this subject. See his post here.


As is Greendoc

But what I have said in the past still stands true. I use two modes/types of PGR on shrubs, which in my opinion are the most user friendly. They are sold as Cutless .33g and Attrimec. I use Cutless, which is granular, where possible because it has similar modes to the PGRs you are more familiar with and will actually encourage lateral branching and growth, to create thick shrubs. Also, it does not harm flowering shrubs and actually will increase blooms on roses, azaleas, etc. I use attrimec on landscaping with multiple root locations such as vines, etc., because it is sprayed and not granular.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you all for the feedback!! Sounds like Cutless would be the perfect product for this!

Has anyone ever tried T-Nex on their shrubs? I currently have this product, hard to justify the money to go by more PGR!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

dslab said:


> Thank you all for the feedback!! Sounds like Cutless would be the perfect product for this!
> 
> Has anyone ever tried T-Nex on their shrubs? I currently have this product, hard to justify the money to go by more PGR!


not compatible with most shrubs.


----------

